# scroll saws



## GCWC (Nov 3, 2014)

I have seen a lot of different tables for scroll saws, and I've seen some where the back of the saws are lifted, putting the saw at an angle.

what is the reason for this, what advantage is there for this?


----------



## wichman3 (Sep 12, 2016)

When using a chair to cut from, angling the table allows a more natural viewing of the blade and piece that is being cut, without having to bend your neck and head to see the cut. Strictly a personal preference.


----------



## GCWC (Nov 3, 2014)

makes sense


----------

